# Tobi on YouTube



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

YEAH for Tobi!











http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_JjViA8GxA



enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That was really good, Tobi is a smart boy & really cute too.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG! How cute!! My favorite is the "Bang" ....."Bang".
















Now I feel like a lazy pet owner.....Hey Archie, come here, we've got work to do!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

that was really cute - we enjoyed watching it!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> YEAH for Tobi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mel can you train Mia????


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

oh my gosh, your tobi is soo smart!








i have taught bentley to sit, but he will only do it if i have a treat in my hand and he can SEE IT! i've tried to teach him to lay down, but he just wont!









how in the heck did you teach tobi to do all of that????!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

OH MY GOSH! I am so sorry if I lead anyone to think Tobi is MINE! No he isn't, SADDLY!



I was just on YouTube and looking for Maltese videos and found him. I really do not know who belongs with Tobi. I just thought he was so great everyone here would enjoy him.

I wish I was THAT great of a dog trainer! However we are currently working on "wave" and "bang".

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

He sure is a smart cutie pie









Can't wait until Crystal masters her tricks too









kat


----------

